# Very nice small engine!



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Where?


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Here it is!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

George...ain't that mower a bit overpowered? :grin:
What in the world is that actually in?


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Midnight Tech said:


> George...ain't that mower a bit overpowered? :grin:
> What in the world is that actually in?


It is sitting in my 1988 Arctic Cat Eltigre' 6000 about 90HP 530CC'c.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that is a sweet lookin small engine.i bet it would make a great go-cart motor.:laugh:


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

pharoah said:


> that is a sweet lookin small engine.i bet it would make a great go-cart motor.:laugh:


Well I can tell ya it lifts the front of my sled with ease!


----------

